# Where has my apartment gone?



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Imagine coming home from work and finding your top floor apartment gone and only to find it on the floor.

This happened in China.

Thanks Chris for the pictures.

Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

I am thinking in buying an apartment, in that area, to offer to my mother in law. Hope she doesn’t see that picture


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

John999 said:


> I am thinking in buying an apartment, in that area, to offer to my mother in law. Hope she doesn’t see that picture


Judging by the last picture you can tell her the view from her bedroom window has improved.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

wow...its amazing that it stayed in one piece,
Do you know how it happened?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Derek and All

Now if this was Timber Frame over night it would have gone only to be used for firewood. 

I tried to copy the drawings but they didn't come out ok. A new meaning to low rise apartments. 

Peter

Oops! Beijing , we have a problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And think about it China manufactures just about everything we buy and eat....well not me I don't eat anything from China !!

Anybody who bought a condo here sure has a problem. Talk about a collapsed market... It seems to me, however, that the basement/garage areas are usually dug FIRST????

YES, IT'S A 12 STORY BUILDING IN CHINA LYING ON THE GROUND.

(1) An underground garage was being dug on the south side, to a
depth of 4.6 meters.
(2) The excavated dirt was being piled up on the north side, to a
height of 10 meters.
(3) The building experienced uneven lateral pressure from south and
north.
(4) This resulted in a lateral pressure of 3,000 tonnes, which was
greater than what the pilings could tolerate. Thus the building
toppled over in the southerly direction.

*First, the apartment building was constructed.*
Then the plan called for an underground garage to be dug out. The excavated soil was piled up on the other side of the building.
*Heavy rains resulted in water seeping into the ground.*
The building began to tilt. Then it began to shift and the *_hollow_* concrete pilings were snapped due to the uneven lateral pressures
And thus was born the eighth wonder of the world.
If the buildings were closer together it would have resulted in a domino effect.
Now that, folks, is a snafu. Don't you feel better now, that these are the folks manufacturing nearly EVERYTHING we buy and use today?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Derek and All
> 
> Now if this was Timber Frame over night it would have gone only to be used for firewood.
> 
> ...


----------

